# Internet Config



## Fr3zy (Feb 14, 2019)

Hello, I have a problem with my vm. I had a problem with my windows and a guy from Microsoft install a third party software called Tweaking - Windows Repair. That software reset every other program including VirtualBox and Hamachi.
So i was able to start the vm, but i wasn't able to change the ip form sysinstall... so i try multiple times and now is stock on that loading part.

I have some really important stuff on that vhd and i will like to retrieve them, any suggestions?

*What i have try?*

Closing the internet conection.
Trying a diferit network attached type.
I try loading with safemode, but isn't working.
I try boot single user, and i'm able to see the files they cannot be edited or anything, but a plus side i can acces sysinstall, but the bad part is that isn't saving what i'm modifiying.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 15, 2019)

FreeBSD 9.2 has been End-of-Life since December 2014 and is not supported any more.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions








						Unsupported FreeBSD Releases
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org
				






Fr3zy said:


> I try boot single user, and i'm able to see the files they cannot be edited or anything,


In single user mode the root filesystem is mounted read-only. 


```
fsck -y
mount -u /
mount -a -t ufs
swapon -a
```


----------

